# ultra marine dread...



## HEXiT (Mar 24, 2013)

wanted to learn some 3dsmax so decided to do a dreadnaught and this is the result.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like it you got anymore to show? I think he best bit though is the eye lenses of the marine in the background, kinda creepy


----------

